# Schutzleiteranschluss an beweglichen Teilen



## DVTechniker (27 Februar 2014)

An einem auf nichtleitenden Gleitschienen Maschinenteil ist ein Motor montiert. Dieser ist über die Zuleitung mit einem Schutzleiter geerdet.
Muss das nicht geerdete Maschinenteil trotzdem mit einem eigenen Schutzleiter angeschlossen werden oder reicht der Schutzleiteranschluss des Motors aus? Der Motor ist das einzige Stromführende Element an diesem Maschinenteil.
Grund für die Überlegung ist, dass die Umgebungsbedingungen an dieser Stelle einen offen angebrachten Schutzleiter (Kupferader) innerhalb kürzester Zeit zerstören würden und er somit seine Funktion nicht erfüllen kann.
Oder gibt es alternativ auch Schutzleiter aus Edelstahl?

Mit der Bitte um Eure Meinung
DVTechniker


----------



## winnman (27 Februar 2014)

Wie ist denn die Motorzuleitung verlegt?

Theoretisch würde der Pe des Motors ausreichen, bei bewegten Teilen kann es aber keinesfalls schaden einen zusätzlichen Potentialausgleich herzustellen. so was zum Beispiel: http://www.meinhart.at/fileadmin/media/Datenblätter_2014_AT_DE/NSSHöu.pdf je nach deinen Umgebungsbedienungen.


----------



## DVTechniker (27 Februar 2014)

Die Motorzuleitung für den Servomotor ist eine Mantelleitung die den Umwelteinflüssen standhält. Und auch die Adernanschlüsse inkl. dem Schutzleiter sind ja geschützt im Motor.
Die schleppkettenfähige Motorleitung selbst ist für die auftretende Bewegung dimensioniert.  Problematisch ist nur der offene zusätzliche Schutzleiter für die Erdung des Maschinenkörpers, der als Einzelader ausgeführt ist. Die offenen Kupferadern im Ringkabelschuh halten den Umwelteinflüssen nicht stand.


----------



## winnman (1 März 2014)

Was spricht dann dagegen am Gestell eine Dose zu setzten die den Umwelteinflüssen standhält, in der die Kontaktierung vom Gestell auf die Cu-Ader stattfindet? Ev reich schon das einschrumpfen des Kabelschuhanschlusses mit Schrumpfschlauch mit Heißkleber (Muffenzubehör)


----------



## b35 (7 März 2014)

In DIN EN 60204: 2007  (El. Ausrüstung von Maschinen) steht in Kap. 8.2.5, Teile, die nicht an das Schutzleitersystem angeschlossen werden brauchen:
"Es ist nicht notwendig, Körper an das Schutzleitersystem anzuschließen, wo diese so angebracht sind, dass sie keine Gefährdung darstellen:
-...
- weil sie so angeordnet sind, dass weder eine Berührung mit aktiven Teilen noch ein Isolationsfehler wahrscheinlich ist".

Mit dem zweiten Spiegelstrich lässt sich also begründen warum das nicht geerdete Maschinenteil nicht an den PE angeschlossen werden muß.

Im VDE Band 26 von Heyder/Gohlke/Panten, ein Kommentar zur Norm -mit dem gleichen Titel- steht dazu: "Entbehrlich ist ein Schutzleiteranschluß an Gehäuseteilen, in die selbst keine elektrischen Betriebsmittel eingebaut sind, nur schutzisolierte Betriebsmittel enthalten und keine Gefahr eines Kontaktes mit dem blenken Ende eines sich lösenden aktiven Leiters besteht. ..."


----------

